# transformer pros and cons



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

So I just bought one and getting it tomorrow in the mail. I've done some reading and in my opinion seems to be the best bang for the buck. Ive seen people talk about it not feeling solid like the iPad, well if you want it to feel like an iPad, go get a damn iPad f###. Sorry, tired of that device being what to compare to. Anyways I played with it and was sold when my 4yearold picked it out of a line up of xoom, acer iconia, transformer, archos, and iPad at hhandgreg electronics.. Compared to a viewsonic that's a stack less and a xoom that's out of my reach in my back pocket it cannot be beat. Unless you want an acer?lol also I'm hoping to be able to duelboot ubuntu with the keyboard dock and replace my sindows7 laptop. Word is that maybe in the near near future for this device. I guess the only con is a few flaws that average joes complain about like speaker issues or bad luck with hardware failure. So that being said I'm feeling I made the right choice. Pro... Great price, hardware, OS, dock!, development. Con... What do you think?


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

No real cons IMO other than the lack of a good case. Also, I HIGHLY recommend getting thumb keyboard, kicks the stock one to the curb (both asus's and the HC one) and is well worth the money. Aside from that welcome to the club and hope you enjoy your device!


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, heard bout that keyboard... Split left and right corners for typing while holding it. You are right it is a purchase that must be done


----------



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome device i have had no problems, love it!


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

I picked mine up from my local fry's and absolutely love it. I do get the popping once in a while from the speakers but nothing major. It feels great in the hands and runs awesome when its rooted and flashing a Rom. I also use Thumb Keyboard and its awesome! Wouldn't use any other. I also picked up the HP Mini Case for it from amazon for like $16 shipped with prime and it fits awesome. Its the soft pocket case that also has enough room for when its paired up with the dock and has a few small pockets on it that I throw the charger in. Until otterbox of someone comes out with a hard case its what I'm going to use. I also have it overclocked to 1.6ghz which run extremely smooth. I played with all the latest tablets and buy far this is the one to choose. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## wildchld (Jun 24, 2011)

Stock it's a good device but rooted and magnus rom and a oc/uv kernel it's a great device and same goes for the G2x. I also have the dock and the pair makes this the best device I have owned

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

jsuli said:


> Thanks, heard bout that keyboard... Split left and right corners for typing while holding it. You are right it is a purchase that must be done


It also has hotswap buttons on it so that you can change from thumb to finger typing quickly.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## drhodus32 (Jun 27, 2011)

NO CONS RIGHT NOW! Magnus* ROM is awesome and Prime 1.5 just dropped! PLUS supercurio just jumped in with Clemsyn to release a voodoo supported kernel oc*d to a stable 1.6...FROM SOURCE CODE! Straight #WINNING

Sent from my Droid X on CM7 Beta


----------



## Mikey1022 (Jun 24, 2011)

The only con i have is there is no notification led on the tab.....there is on the keyboard


----------



## Oka (Jun 21, 2011)

Other than some light bleed on the screen I have no problems with the unit it performs way better than the Samsung 10.1 tablet


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Had mine for a fewdays now, love it. Rooted and running prime1.5 overclocked to stable 1.5ghz. Going to get my dock today at hhgregg. Cant wait to c ubuntu on this thing! Only complaint is right speaker crackles when on max volume, tryed fixes in forums with no luck yet but not quiting either. Any2ay if you cantfind one, walmart has it online and there return policy is great for those who arent 100 % sold on it.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome tablet, especially when rooted and overclocked. My only complaint is that the battery drains quickly while in standby.


----------



## branshaw09 (Jun 14, 2011)

ITGuy11 said:


> Awesome tablet, especially when rooted and overclocked. My only complaint is that the battery drains quickly while in standby.


If you're seeing battery drain on standby, set a screen off profile in whichever app your using (SetCPU, MasterCPU, etc) for your overclock.


----------



## jefbal99 (Jun 15, 2011)

No Cons thus far, very happy with the Prime ROM from XDA and netarchy's kernels. I picked up a BT keyboard and love it. Haven't had my laptop out in weeks


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Returned mine for a Tab 10.1, had to many issues. Light bleed, speaker popping, etc. Its not bad for the price but you definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

i have yet to find a con to my tab.. there may be light bleed but i dont see it.. it is a little creaky on the right side but nothign to be concerned or bothered by.. speakers are low but no problems with them. pros greatly outweigh cons.. love the dock and the nvflash ability to root. running prime 1.5 with clemsyn16 kernel and its so smooth and fast.. my girlfriend loves playing games on it and for me it has replaced my laptop for surfing the net and games and stuff.. love it.. my best purchase of the year by far!


----------



## w4lly (Jul 13, 2011)

There are a few cons that I've found.

1.) You need to use Dolphin Browser HD or Maxathon to utilize a normal web browser. Otherwise, the default browser defaults to mobile sites.

2.) Multi-tasking is not as efficient on a regular laptop os. The recent apps button is nice, but sometimes i'll switch away from a browser, and all of a sudden it will have reset/lost everything I was working on.

3.) The shift button on the right hand side is really small. I guess it's just my typing style, but I always hit the arrow key instead of the shift. I'm also used to a 15-MBPro keyboard for the past 6 years. So, i guess that's just an adjustment.

4.) Stock rom non-rooted, it can lag a bit at times, which is silly because it's a dual-core device and my single core HTC Incredible never lags.

5.) No video on skype. No way of utilizing the camera on Google + mobile app.

Otherwrise, i'm in love with it.


----------



## murd0ck (Jul 4, 2011)

I really like my transformer and it being a new item I expected some hiccups. I am not complaining in any way because I love this purchase.

That being said I havent found a browser I like yet with it. Some work good at first and then start to lag. Getting mobile sites opposed to desktop is a downer and I look forward to reduced browser typing lag.

Yes no video via skype or google sucks atm but I figure that will work in time.

Murd0ck


----------



## bandroidx (Jun 11, 2011)

w4lly said:


> There are a few cons that I've found.
> 
> 1.) You need to use Dolphin Browser HD or Maxathon to utilize a normal web browser. Otherwise, the default browser defaults to mobile sites.
> 
> ...


you can change the stock browser in HC to be desktop id. this is in advanced settings. then you get the desktop versions. as far as flash vids, they read the flash version not the browser so that is different.


----------



## bandroidx (Jun 11, 2011)

i think the speaker volume is on the low side when on max.

also what is up with the non full 1gb of ram? i had my full 512mb almost on my nook color. this thing i have barely 700mb if that. that is why the broswer loses its state and needs to refresh all pages because its been kileld from memory to make room for the other app u were using because we are lakcing the full 1gb.

one of the reasons i got this and upgraded from my g-tablet was the 1gb ram, dissapointing i dont get to use it all.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cons:
no vibration (i LOVE haptic feedback, Tab 10.1 has this & ill prob return mine for that)
when i grab the Transformer, you can feel the plastic back giving some, but thatll be there on anything with plastic back

Misc: 
Light bleed is nonexistant on mine
stock nonrooted never lagged for me like someone above said
Def. need the thumbs keyboard by swiftkey. 
Doesnt have the same HDMI as a phone, so that's just another cable you need

Pro:
MicroSD is NICE
Updates arent taking forever. Rumor mill says 3.2 is soon
Decent size community - not hard to root


----------

